
Skip the IRS hold time (for a small fee) - swampthing
https://callenq.com/
======
avaliente
Founder here. enQ is the Uber for telephone customer service. enQ allows
people to skip the IRS customer service hold time. enQ does this by pre-
emptively establish lines on hold with the IRS and sells its spot in line to
customers. Watch the explainer video here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwvaB_Bhc0k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwvaB_Bhc0k)

